# Ft. Pickens 2/2 Caught my first Pomps!



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Got to Ft. Pickens at 3:00 and hooked up before I even got my 2nd pole in the water. Ended up losing it where the surf was crashing. About an hour later finally landed my first ever Pomp (moved here last year from Colorado). My girl came out with me and I ended up landing another as we were packing up. Had a great time! Really looking forward to this year now that I kind of know what I am doing.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job man! i still havent caught one and ive lived here my whole life.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice job on your first!! there shall be many more to come...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

congrats to U. Good eatin fer sure.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

o yeah!! catch his dadddddddy now! lol


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats! Delicious catch!


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice. I still have yet to catch a pomp. Been trying like hell, still not sure what I'm doing. I've been using sand fleas and shrimp. Don't know if I'm not casting far enough, going at the wrong time of the day (went between 0900-1200), or just suck.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



timc said:


> Nice. I still have yet to catch a pomp. Been trying like hell, still not sure what I'm doing. I've been using sand fleas and shrimp. Don't know if I'm not casting far enough, going at the wrong time of the day (went between 0900-1200), or just suck.


 Pompano fishing depends on a lot of factors. It can make you joyful or sad! Keep at it. Look and learn!

Perhaps you're not fishing in the right places?

I see a lot of people fishing 'dry' holes, getting a sun tan.

Patience; they will come! C2


----------



## Marley (Dec 19, 2012)

*Dry holes*

I also just moved here and new to surf fishing. I've read quite a bit and think I understand them type of cuts/water to fish, but could you define a 'dry hole'. So far the pomps are ahead 3 to zero!


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah patience is defintely the word. When I was at Panama CB Pier about 4wks ago, they were swarming all up under the 1st section of the pier that extends out left to right for about 10min. I managed to catch just one on a very small soft bait no leader. Since then, I've struck out twice at PCB Pier, once at Navarre Pier, and struck out this weekend surf fishing on Pensacola beach.


----------

